# The protests and riots



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We have many different things going on in our streets right now.

1. We have peaceful protesters.

2. We have those that instigate violence.

3. We have those that spontaneously join the violence and loot.

4. We have police, national guard, and federal officers in the streets

5. We have people protecting their businesses and property

6. We have people that feel compelled to retaliate against the violence.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Human nature. Tribal warfare. Self righteousness. Poor judgement.

Or were you talking about the overarching reason? We're easily led.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

No leadership at the top. Encouraging violence and a disregard of the law.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Slade nailed it. 









Shaun King "not going to call for peace" as Kenosha riots over Jacob Blake shooting


There has been a second night of protests and clashes with police following the shooting of 29-year-old Black man Jacob Blake.




www.newsweek.com




BLM Leader Shaun King Refuses To Call For Peace


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> Human nature. Tribal warfare. Self righteousness. Poor judgement.
> 
> Or were you talking about the overarching reason? We're easily led.


You think it is organic?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Slade nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes it stop?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

HDRider said:


> You think it is organic?


No, we're being led. By playing on human nature, using our tendency toward self righteousness and targeting people with poor judgement who are all about the tribalism.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> What makes it stop?


The puppet masters like Shaun King, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Pelosi; the actual protestors who silently stand by and record brutality and violence as compliant bystanders.
No one can stop this madness peacefully other than the ones who encourage and condone it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> No, we're being led. By playing on human nature, using our tendency toward self righteousness and targeting people with poor judgement who are all about the tribalism.


Do you have an opinion as to who is leading the protests and violence?

Do you have any proof it is being orchestrated?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The puppet masters like Shaun King, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Pelosi; the actual protestors who silently stand by and record brutality and violence as compliant bystanders.
> No one can stop this madness peacefully other than the ones who encourage and condone it.


Your statement confuses me a little.

Are you saying SK, AS, NP and crew could call for a halt to the protests and violence? Their call would end it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLADE said:


> No leadership at the top. Encouraging violence and a disregard of the law.


Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc. 

What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Do you have an opinion as to who is leading the protests and violence?
> 
> Do you have any proof it is being orchestrated?


Politicians, media. People in power that want things to go their way and can lead the masses in a direction by playing on the things I listed.

Proof? No. Just my lying eyes, being alive long enough to know how people operate, and critical thinking skills.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Your statement confuses me a little.
> 
> Are you saying SK, AS, NP and crew could call for a halt to the protests and violence? Their call would end it?


Guy holds hostages and during the police negotiations, who do they invariable call to talk the perp down/out/surrender?
The wife or the mother, the dad or the friend.

It won't happen overnight and it wasn't created overnight. There is no short term solution short of fire to fire.
But after 6 months continuous what have we heard from them except to blame others and stand along quietly.
They manufactured and manipulated this in the interest of control, votes and power. It has been slow cooking for a long time and now it is manifesting.
Good black people are standing up against the violence of BLM and a small handful of liberals against anitfa, but they aren't the ones they will listen to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Why?


You can't let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> No leadership at the top. Encouraging violence and a disregard of the law.


Yes, and who leads the cities where this is happening?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc.
> 
> What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


I am not holding BLM responsible for the violence. I think they lost control of their organization and agenda.

You have overstated, and overplayed the DC thing.
You repeat a MSM lie with the Nazi thing.
Statistically, and for all intents, there is no chronic killing of black men by cops. The number has actually been going down.

Is that all you have?

Weak.

You are prey for programming, or you do not really believe what you said. Either way, weak.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc.


None of that really happened.
Why not stick to reality?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Your statement confuses me a little.
> 
> Are you saying SK, AS, NP and crew could call for a halt to the protests and violence? Their call would end it?


A gunman shoots himself, commits suicide in Minneapolis yesterday and the riots begin again.
It is to the point now where a guy could stand in the back of a slow moving truck shouting random words and letters thru a megaphone and antifa/BLM zombies would start refilling bricks into their backpacks and head to Kroger.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I am not holding BLM responsible for the violence. I think they lost control of their organization and agenda.
> 
> You have overstated, and overplayed the DC thing.
> You repeat a MSM lie with the Nazi thing.
> ...


You've been programmed for years to think that anyone not just like you is inferior. It's understandable, you are an privileged older white man, but it's time to grow up and realize it's just not true. You seem to feel that anyone that doesn't hold your opinion has been brainwashed, has it ever occurred to you that your privilege has colored the way you think about others? No? Perhaps you should have a long think on it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Why not stick to reality?


Absolutely, you start first.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> You've been programmed for years to think that anyone not just like you is inferior. It's understandable, you are an privileged older white man, but it's time to grow up and realize it's just not true. You seem to feel that anyone that doesn't hold your opinion has been brainwashed, has it ever occurred to you that your privilege has colored the way you think about others? No? Perhaps you should have a long think on it.


Hey some of us old white men definitely realize we are privileged.

As far as how this stops, I have no idea. I am afraid right now, we could b looking at issues that just won't stop.

A lot of legitimate pent up anger and frustration coming out, and you have bad people who are taking advantage of it. I don't want to go political so I will refrain who I think it might be, except that there is definitely more than one side involved.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You've been programmed for years to think that anyone not just like you is inferior. It's understandable, you are an privileged older white man, but it's time to grow up and realize it's just not true. You seem to feel that anyone that doesn't hold your opinion has been brainwashed, has it ever occurred to you that your privilege has colored the way you think about others? No? Perhaps you should have a long think on it.


So you have no legitimate basis for the protests and riots other than the fact they are not older white privileged men?

You cannot even be original in your response to me. You spout vacuous SJ cliches.

I should not be so hard on you. 

There are thousands of little robots out there carrying signs, hoping to get into a Louis Vuitton store to score something they otherwise would never hope to purchase with the little money they earn. Maybe some of the little robots actually think they are doing some good.

We have seen so many of our jobs flee our high taxes to pursue absurdly cheap labor, and growing consumer markets that people here in our country on the lower end of intelligence, or those lacking the drive to succeed, are simply left out of the opportunity the rest of us enjoy here in the greatest country in the history of the world. 

I wish everyone had a good job to go to. It would solve most all of our problems.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Hey some of us old white men definitely realize we are privileged.
> 
> As far as how this stops, I have no idea. I am afraid right now, we could b looking at issues that just won't stop.
> 
> A lot of legitimate pent up anger and frustration coming out, and you have bad people who are taking advantage of it. I don't want to go political so I will refrain who I think it might be, except that there is definitely more than one side involved.


I'm sorry. I didn't mean to include older white men in my post that have had a good think on their privilege. It was a generalization, and they suck. 

I agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to include older white men in my post that have had a good think on their privilege. It was a generalization, and they suck.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post.


You have to be careful with your SJ cliches, sometimes you drag a good comrade down.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Less than half of the old white men think the greater half will give in when the going gets tough.
They were wrong last time and they will be wrong again this time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> Less than half of the old white men think the greater half will give in when the going gets tough.
> They were wrong last time and they will be wrong again this time.


I suspect many are itching for a fight, and many will not shirk if one does come down their road


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLADE said:


> Less than half of the old white men think the greater half will give in when the going gets tough.
> They were wrong last time and they will be wrong again this time.


Time will tell.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I suspect many are itching for a fight, and many will not shirk if one does come down their road


I'm thankful to be on the greater half.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

HDRider said:


> So you have no legitimate basis for the protests and riots other than the fact they are not older white privileged men?


Exactly correct. The Left's new canard of "white privilege" is just another in the long line of attempts to keep non-whites under their control. You see, it is not that you didn't work hard enough, it is not that we have kept you in a subservient role to farm your votes for decades. The game is rigged and the only way to change it is to tow our line, fight for us and get those guys. What the Left is saying is that, because of the color of their skin, they CAN'T get ahead (and they need Leftist benevolence to simply survive). It is the type of insidious racism, from the Left, that is becoming more and more obvious to more and more people.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> . What the Left is saying is that, because of the color of their skin, they CAN'T get ahead (and they need Leftist benevolence to simply survive). It is the type of insidious racism, from the Left, that is becoming more and more obvious to more and more people.


"You poor thing. You can't help it who and what you are. Someone like you has no shot."
Here, never mind trying, you just follow along behind me and help do my bidding, and I'll see to it that you'll always have someone looking out for you. Step lively. The work is never ending."

Sounds about right.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SLADE said:


> I'm thankful to be on the greater half.


Thanks for the LOL


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

po boy said:


> Thanks for the LOL


I think he believes it


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bitter is a strong hallucinogen.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Bitter is a strong hallucinogen.


Some don't come back from the trip


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I think he believes it


I am still on the floor


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

7 - We have people who sit at home, and they send their savings off to pay hourly wages to the rioters.

One of our neighbors works a minimum-wage job and they live very frugal, so most of the money they bring in goes to savings. She was telling me about an organization that tracks working hours and milage costs for those instigating the riots. She sends their savings each week to pay the milage costs and wages of rioters.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> 7 - We have people who sit at home, and they send their savings off to pay hourly wages to the rioters.
> 
> One of our neighbors works a minimum-wage job and they live very frugal, so most of the money they bring in goes to savings. She was telling me about an organization that tracks working hours and milage costs for those instigating the riots. She sends their savings each week to pay the milage costs and wages of rioters.


Oh my. I would have never imagined that

How do you explain that?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Who knows if it's even true.
Can't trust anything now days.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> Who knows if it's even true.
> Can't trust anything now days.


Liars often accuse others of lying


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

SLADE said:


> No leadership at the top. Encouraging violence and a disregard of the law.


you are correct, but you obviously meant something different.

the mayor of Minneapolis is a horrible ‘leader’ he should be behind bars.

the governor is viewed as ‘better’ only because the previous governor was one of the worst politicians ever. The governor is not equipped to deal with any of the issues facing the state, ‘recall Waltz’ signs are appearing more and more.

the attorney general of Minnesota is a wife abuser that has an agenda. How does such a vile person get into any kind of office.

the leadership is awful.

we in the rural parts of the state try. But we can’t out vote the ‘gimme free stuff’ people in the cities, who are being used.

we see the exact same pattern in nyc, in Oregon, in Illinois, in all the hot spot lawless areas.

and all these rotten areas have been run by one party for decades.

it’s pretty clear what the leadership problem is and where it is. 

this will have to change.

we can’t have more of the same.

the rot has to go and these swamps cleaned out, to this country will need a revolution, or we are going to be the next Rwanda.

Paul


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> You've been programmed for years to think that anyone not just like you is inferior. It's understandable, you are an privileged older white man, but it's time to grow up and realize it's just not true. You seem to feel that anyone that doesn't hold your opinion has been brainwashed, has it ever occurred to you that your privilege has colored the way you think about others? No? Perhaps you should have a long think on it.


I am an older white guy. I don't think that anyone different is inferior so I call BS on your claim.

I did start life in better circumstances than many people. I do not feel guilty about that. Everyone in the world, except one person, started life in better circumstances than at least one other person. The great thing about this country is that you can go as far as your talents and intelligence allow, no matter your start in life, if you are willing to work hard. People of whatever race who won't work hard are not successful. There are many homeless people who started out in upper class families. The problem is that the rabble rousers like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton are telling these losers that they are not successful because of their color. It's much easier for the losers to believe that than to take personal responsibility for their situation.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

SLADE said:


> No leadership at the top. Encouraging violence and a disregard of the law.


Who are you referring to at "the top"?
God?
POTUS?
The governors?
The media?
The Hollywood/sports elite?
The business elite?


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

HDRider said:


> You think it is organic?


IMO, in a way it is. The pattern of human civilization averages societies collapsing roughly every 250 years, and we're about there. Even the Roman Empire essentially reset itself at about roughly that periodicity.

It's the old saying "Hard times create hard men, nard men create good times, good times create soft men, soft men create hard times". The people living in those good times never fully understand how good they have it.



Irish Pixie said:


> You've been programmed for years to think that anyone not just like you is inferior. It's understandable, you are an privileged older white man, but it's time to grow up and realize it's just not true. You seem to feel that anyone that doesn't hold your opinion has been brainwashed, has it ever occurred to you that your privilege has colored the way you think about others? No? Perhaps you should have a long think on it.


Your first sentence is quite an assumption to make. As for the "brainwashed" part, I would tend to call it "confirmation bias", as evidenced in your previous statement:



Irish Pixie said:


> Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc.


"Gassing peaceful protestors": you have accepted the word of the media outlets you prefer while denying the reports from those you disagree with. You can find distinctly different stories on Fox and Breitbart, for example. As to that incident, the Park Police released a statement that they did not do as claimed: June 2 Statement from United States Park Police acting Chief Gregory T. Monahan about the actions taken over the weekend to protect life and property - United States Park Police (U.S. National Park Service) _"USPP officers and other assisting law enforcement partners did not use tear gas or OC Skat Shells to close the area at Lafayette Park on Monday, June 1."_ You have decided that you are going to believe they did, and I'm sure their statement won't change your mind on that.

"ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of police": Again, you accept the word of your chosen information sources. The fact is that it is NOT "ever increasing", if anything, only the _coverage_ is "ever increasing". In fact, the trend is generally downward over the last 5 years:








Data source: https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/investigations/police-shootings-database/ Select race and year to verify my numbers (which are: 2015: 258, 2016: 234, 2017: 224, 2018: 229, 2019: 250)

"calling nazis "good people"": and again you go with the reporting without verifying the actual facts. Trump never called nazis good people (btw, the words were "fine people") as you can see simply by reading the transcript of the actual speech, or watching it (source Full text: Trump’s comments on white supremacists, ‘alt-left’ in Charlottesville ):


> Excuse me, they didn't put themselves down as neo-Nazis, and you had some very bad people in that group. But you also had people that were very fine people on both sides


And a few seconds later


> It’s fine, you’re changing history, you’re changing culture, and you had people – and I'm not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists, because they should be condemned totally – but you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists, okay?


So nobody called Nazis, neo-nazis, etc. "fine people" except for the mangled quotes in the media. Unless you are making the claim that *everyone* who opposes removing confederate statues is a Nazi?

THAT is reality.

We are all prone to confirmation bias. To deal with reality we need to be willing to look beyond our immediate sources and get the actual facts. We should all know by this point that those are practically nonexistent in the media, whatever the source or leaning.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

The BLM and like minded groups don't give a damn about black lives, white lives, latinos, etc. These groups are not protesting for racial justice. That is complete BS. They are protesting to tear down, burn down, and radically change the *capitalistic*, *democratic* society of America or any country with these ideals.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

How is this all coordinated? How do thousands of violent rioters get into Kenosha, WI on short notice? What if there were an equal effort to bus in thousands of people intent on protecting the buildings from looters, rioters and arson? For many years we have had protests and counter protests. But now the protests are just the staging areas for criminal activity. Apparently, the inner city residents of Detroit love to burn and loot. They've been at it in varying degrees for 50 years. Lesson 1, your stuff got burned up in the process. Lesson 2, the business owners that employed you are leaving, taking their business and jobs with them. Lesson 3, when you establish, within what remains of your neighborhood, a culture of not snitching, that Cops are bad, you insure violence will reside there. In a way, BLM vs Cops is like Israel and the Palestinians. Both sides claim to be non-violent, just retaliating in various degrees. If people held a shred of respect for civilization, rule of law and Police, 99.99% of arrests would end peacefully. But when your culture ingrains a "resist always" police with Cops, they have created a self fulfilling prophecy. Around and around it goes.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Watch it all kick up again early September, when Hillary Clinton goes back on trial to testify (the protests were all starting in the media early July when she was in court and lost her appeal) - gotta distract the media.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc.
> 
> What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. *If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.*


This is the third time I have read this statement today. First two times were on social media memes. Social media memes seem to have a way of passing out slogans and ideas lately.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Social media memes seem to have a way of passing out slogans and ideas lately.


A lot of memes come from North Korea, Iran, China and Russia to fan the flames


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> A lot of memes come from North Korea, Iran, China and Russia to fan the flames



interesting....

never considered that.

it is painful how much bias there is out there. painful.
so much divisiveness


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> You have to be careful with your *SJ cliches*, sometimes you drag a good comrade down.


I thought it was "off-topic and personal", but maybe I misunderstood the intent.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> *Who knows if it's even true.*
> Can't trust anything now days.


You know by watching the patterns.

Observation will show you the compulsive liars, because they soon repeat their pattern of lies.

They play the same silly games and pretend no one can see through them, when the truth is we can see the next move before it's made.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Social media memes seem to have a way of passing out slogans and ideas lately.


It's a lot like "brain-washing" isn't it?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


Well, the difference is that you don't generally have school shooters shouting NRA slogans as they are killing kids. The same cannot be said for many looters/rioters, even within the leadership of that particular Marxist organization.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

haypoint said:


> How is this all coordinated? How do thousands of violent rioters get into Kenosha, WI on short notice?


Twitter and other more nefarious social media platforms.



> What if there were an equal effort to bus in thousands of people intent on protecting the buildings from looters, rioters and arson?


See the thread on Kenosha, Wisconsin. If it happens enough... civil war.



> Around and around it goes.


Not this time I don't think... this time it's building and building and building... if fear we may well be headed for that civil war.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLADE said:


> No leadership at the top. Encouraging violence and a disregard of the law.


Yup, i agree! Those governors should be held accountable!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Yup, i agree! Those governors should be held accountable!


They did not cause the sickness we witness in our country today.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

random said:


> IMO, in a way it is. The pattern of human civilization averages societies collapsing roughly every 250 years, and we're about there. Even the Roman Empire essentially reset itself at about roughly that periodicity.
> 
> It's the old saying "Hard times create hard men, nard men create good times, good times create soft men, soft men create hard times". The people living in those good times never fully understand how good they have it.
> 
> ...


Fact ^^^^^


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLADE said:


> They did not cause the sickness we witness in our country today.


They killed thousands and thousands in nursing homes didn't they? Their not doing anything about blm/antifa violence are they? Nope, their letting their cities burn. That is the sickness, maybe you just cant bring yourself to see the truth! Smh


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> They did not cause the sickness we witness in our country today.


Who did?

What is the sickness?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> They did not cause the sickness we witness in our country today.


Vague, empty rhetoric is a large part of the problem.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc.
> 
> What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


I highly suspect that if the NRA and its members were allowed to do as they wish, then school shootings would be a lot more rare than they are already.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a lot like "brain-washing" isn't it?


It could be looked at it that way. Unfortunately, if it resonates with a person, they don't want to believe they are being brainwashed. I also saw a meme that said "please remember to wash you hands. don't worry about your brain, we've already done the for you." so there are two sides of the coin out there. memes about everything.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

JeffreyD said:


> Yup, i agree! Those governors should be held accountable!





SLADE said:


> They did not cause the sickness we witness in our country today.


Some governors have caused problems. Many have allowed and encourage it. Same for mayors, neighborhood leaders and on down the food chain. Presidents change every 8 years at most. Those problems have been going on in basically the same cities under the same parties for many DECADES. 

One can argue about the cause of the sickness, but its very clear who has been encouraging it and taking advantage of it.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

This is what the National ***** Museum says white privilege and supremacy is:
Rugged Individualism Self-reliance Individual is primary unit Independence and autonomy highly valued and rewarded Individuals assumed to be in control of their environment – “You get what you deserve” Competition Be #1 Win at all costs Winner-loser dichotomy Action Orientation Master and control nature Must always “do something” about a situation Aggressiveness and Extroversion Decision-Making Majority rules (when Whites have power) Justice Based on English common law Protect property and entitlements Intent counts Communication “The King’s English” rules Written tradition Avoid conflict, intimacy Don’t show emotion Don’t discuss personal life Be polite Holidays Based on Christian religions Based on white history and male leaders History Based on Northern European immigrants’ experience in the United States Heavy focus on the British Empire Primacy of Western (Greek, Roman) and Judeo – Christian tradition Protestant Work Ethic Hard work is the key to success Work before play “If you didn’t meet your goals, you didn’t work hard enough” Emphasis on Scientific Method Objective, rational linear thinking Cause and effect relationships Quantitative emphasis Status, Power and Authority Wealth = worth Heavy value on ownership of goods, space, property Your job is how you are Respect authority Time Adherence to rigid time schedules Time viewed as a commodity Future Orientation Plan for future Delayed gratification Progress is always best “Tomorrow will be better” Family Structure Nuclear family (father, mother, 2.3 children is the ideal social unit Husband is breadwinner and head of household Wife is homemaker and subordinate to husband Children should have own rooms, be independent Aesthetics Based on European culture Woman’s beauty based on blonde, thin – “Barbie” Man’s attractiveness based on economic status, power, intellect Steak and potatoes; “bland is best” Religion Christianity is the norm


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Yikes, sounds like with some of those points I might qualify........


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> Yikes, sounds like with some of those points I might qualify........


I hit just about all of 'em. Except the religion thing.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Vjk said:


> This is what the National ***** Museum says white privilege and supremacy is:
> Rugged Individualism Self-reliance Individual is primary unit Independence and autonomy highly valued and rewarded Individuals assumed to be in control of their environment – “You get what you deserve” Competition Be #1 Win at all costs Winner-loser dichotomy Action Orientation Master and control nature Must always “do something” about a situation Aggressiveness and Extroversion Decision-Making Majority rules (when Whites have power) Justice Based on English common law Protect property and entitlements Intent counts Communication “The King’s English” rules Written tradition Avoid conflict, intimacy Don’t show emotion Don’t discuss personal life Be polite Holidays Based on Christian religions Based on white history and male leaders History Based on Northern European immigrants’ experience in the United States Heavy focus on the British Empire Primacy of Western (Greek, Roman) and Judeo – Christian tradition Protestant Work Ethic Hard work is the key to success Work before play “If you didn’t meet your goals, you didn’t work hard enough” Emphasis on Scientific Method Objective, rational linear thinking Cause and effect relationships Quantitative emphasis Status, Power and Authority Wealth = worth Heavy value on ownership of goods, space, property Your job is how you are Respect authority Time Adherence to rigid time schedules Time viewed as a commodity Future Orientation Plan for future Delayed gratification Progress is always best “Tomorrow will be better” Family Structure Nuclear family (father, mother, 2.3 children is the ideal social unit Husband is breadwinner and head of household Wife is homemaker and subordinate to husband Children should have own rooms, be independent Aesthetics Based on European culture Woman’s beauty based on blonde, thin – “Barbie” Man’s attractiveness based on economic status, power, intellect Steak and potatoes; “bland is best” Religion Christianity is the norm


Obviously Marxist in origin. (Western civilization/Capitalism bad)


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Vjk said:


> This is what the National ***** Museum says white privilege and supremacy is:
> Rugged Individualism Self-reliance Individual is primary unit Independence and autonomy highly valued and rewarded Individuals assumed to be in control of their environment – “You get what you deserve” Competition Be #1 Win at all costs Winner-loser dichotomy Action Orientation Master and control nature Must always “do something” about a situation Aggressiveness and Extroversion Decision-Making Majority rules (when Whites have power) Justice Based on English common law Protect property and entitlements Intent counts Communication “The King’s English” rules Written tradition Avoid conflict, intimacy Don’t show emotion Don’t discuss personal life Be polite Holidays Based on Christian religions Based on white history and male leaders History Based on Northern European immigrants’ experience in the United States Heavy focus on the British Empire Primacy of Western (Greek, Roman) and Judeo – Christian tradition Protestant Work Ethic Hard work is the key to success Work before play “If you didn’t meet your goals, you didn’t work hard enough” Emphasis on Scientific Method Objective, rational linear thinking Cause and effect relationships Quantitative emphasis Status, Power and Authority Wealth = worth Heavy value on ownership of goods, space, property Your job is how you are Respect authority Time Adherence to rigid time schedules Time viewed as a commodity Future Orientation Plan for future Delayed gratification Progress is always best “Tomorrow will be better” Family Structure Nuclear family (father, mother, 2.3 children is the ideal social unit Husband is breadwinner and head of household Wife is homemaker and subordinate to husband Children should have own rooms, be independent Aesthetics Based on European culture Woman’s beauty based on blonde, thin – “Barbie” Man’s attractiveness based on economic status, power, intellect Steak and potatoes; “bland is best” Religion Christianity is the norm


where did you find this?
I looked and can't find the source....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This appears to be the source


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

To be fair, that museum DID take that graphic down eventually, after a lot of negative feedback. The current page: Whiteness

Not fake. You can see the original at Whiteness - scroll down to the graphic under "White Dominant Culture"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> This is the third time I have read this statement today. First two times were on social media memes. Social media memes seem to have a way of passing out slogans and ideas lately.


Do you have an opinion on what I posted? I believe it is spot on. What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Whiteness







web.archive.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> where did you find this?
> I looked and can't find the source....


Spend some time here exploring. It is full of fuel for the unrest we are seeing

Robin DiAngelo is getting rich off this stuff, and she is the mother of it. She is white. 





__





A People’s Journey, A Nation’s Story | National Museum of African American History and Culture







nmaahc.si.edu


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> where did you find this?
> I looked and can't find the source....


I think it may be connected to this:








Whiteness


Socially and politically constructed, whiteness is not simply referring to skin color but is an ideology that reinforces power at the expense of others and strengthens systems of oppression. Let’s dig deeper.




nmaahc.si.edu


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gassing peaceful protesters for a photo opportunity, not even mentioning the ever increasing deaths of black men at the hands of the police, calling nazis "good people", etc.
> 
> What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


Sadly, some ugly protesters have killed, burned and rioted, in many cases having harmed the very people they claim to speak for. 

The violent and criminal activity has long since overshadowed the good and decent people working for peaceful change. 

I've been shot down and insulted on many occasions for speaking as a minority and clearly indicating that when you allow someone else to speak on our behalf, the desired effect is seldom achieved.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You've been programmed for years to think that anyone not just like you is inferior. It's understandable, you are an privileged older white man, but it's time to grow up and realize it's just not true. You seem to feel that anyone that doesn't hold your opinion has been brainwashed, has it ever occurred to you that your privilege has colored the way you think about others? No? Perhaps you should have a long think on it.


Do you really think that telling someone to grow up is anything more than an insult? It doesn't foster much in the way of constructive dialogue. 

Perhaps if you are so determined to have your message heard your way, you should consider a blog, rather than wasting HT time insulting others.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> Sadly, some ugly protesters have killed, burned and rioted, in many cases having harmed the very people they claim to speak for.
> 
> The violent and criminal activity has long since overshadowed the good and decent people working for peaceful change.
> 
> I've been shot down and insulted on many occasions for speaking as a minority and clearly indicating that when you allow someone else to speak on our behalf, the desired effect is seldom achieved.


Why is antifa with BLM?
Why is antifa spray painting BLM on public property, looting and destroying in thename of BLM?
These white liberals, some are elitists some are just trust fund bums, seem to believe they are helping a cause they really don't even understand.

The peaceful protests are causing businesses to close. Some can't reopen, some just relocate.
That isn't a small thing. 

A lot of peaceful protesting going on in Minneapolis after a murder suspect committed suicide on camera with no police around. How does that work again?
They are peacefully protesting inside target, Saks 5th Ave, etc., peacefully removing reparations I assume.

The entire time they are peacefully demonizing the police as the culprit in the clear suicide as they peacefully destroy the city.

Democrats going back 75 years have forced every American to pay reparations in the form of generational welfare.
I didn't agree to it and neither am I responsible for it.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Referring to democrats during a discussion on current events is political.

In fairness these post should be removed.

Is this a right wing site.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Why is antifa with BLM?
> Why is antifa spray painting BLM on public property, looting and destroying in thename of BLM?
> These white liberals, some are elitists some are just trust fund bums, seem to believe they are helping a cause they really don't even understand.
> 
> ...


I've been pretty firm that I don't want anyone speaking or acting on my behalf because I've seen how messy it can get. 

Someone decided to get involved in native politics and very few people realize that it wasn't natives blocking trains, highways and shipping ports but because they claimed to either be native or speak for natives, the only thing people know is that natives shut down a lot of businesses and put a lot of Canadians out of work. Whatever message they intended was lost and the result was a bigger rift between natives and the rest of Canada.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SLADE said:


> Referring to democrats during a discussion on current events is political.
> 
> In fairness these post should be removed.
> 
> Is this a right wing site.


So is mentioning 'the big boy at the top.'


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

reply


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLADE said:


> Referring to democrats during a discussion on current events is political.
> 
> In fairness these post should be removed.
> 
> Is this a right wing site.


Not really. FDR and LBJ created programs designed to "help the poor."
That is a fact. No spin.
Has it? No.
If your hairs are bristling I am sorry.

Blaming a Democrat for bad policy doesn't make one a right winger, it means they don't think much of bad policy.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

wr said:


> So is mentioning 'the big boy at the top.'


I don't agree.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Sadly, some ugly protesters have killed, burned and rioted, in many cases having harmed the very people they claim to speak for.


If they're rioting, killing, burning, looting, etc. they aren't protesters, they're criminals. Protesters protest, criminals loot, burn, kill, and riot. It's not difficult to discern the difference.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Do you really think that telling someone to grow up is anything more than an insult? It doesn't foster much in the way of constructive dialogue.
> 
> Perhaps if you are so determined to have your message heard your way, you should consider a blog, rather than wasting HT time insulting others.


If I broke a rule, delete the post, and give me a warning. I responded to the prior poster in the same manner they responded to me. And context is important as well. 

Are you advising me I can't post on HT today? You've advised me to "consider a blog" many times, I haven't, and I don't want a blog. I want to be able to post without harassment or bullying from anyone.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLADE said:


> I don't agree.


You should change the rule.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the links - I wasn't saying it was fake as much as I wanted to see it some place other than what someone typed here.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

SLADE said:


> They did not cause the sickness we witness in our country today.


the governors you are speaking of clearly, most definitely, did help cause, and are a big part of the sickness we witness in this country today.

they have been fixtures in their communities and states for decades, and have driven the divide between people for their own goals.

I can’t disagree with you more, and can’t understand why you would choose to follow the ugly ness blindly, in fact contributing to it.

You are just entirely wrong on this. Completely, totally, wrong.

you are following the people that are responsible for the sickness.

you are wrong.

Paul


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

rambler said:


> the governors you are speaking of clearly, most definitely, did help cause, and are a big part of the sickness we witness in this country today.
> 
> they have been fixtures in their communities and states for decades, and have driven the divide between people for their own goals.
> 
> ...


I don't agree


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you have an opinion on what I posted? I believe it is spot on. What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


You have been holding the NRA responsible for shootings when they had nothing to do with them. You hold the police accountable for all their actions. You refuse to hold blm responsible for their actions, why such hypocrisy?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SLADE said:


> I don't agree


Why not?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you have an opinion on what I posted?


I do.



> I believe it is spot on.


I don't.



> What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


What is horrendous is holding all white people up as racist when most are not.

There are two BLM groups. One is trying to advance it's cause through peaceful protest... with varying degrees of success at staying peaceful. The other was founded by self avowed Marxists and istied to ANTIFA... they are not at all interested in peaceful protests... they want and are working toward the downfall of civil society and seek anarchy. Like it or not, the name of the peaceful group has been co opted by the non-peaceful group.

Throw in the criminals that just want to destroy, steal and loot, along with the useful idiots that don't realize they are being used and you have one hell of a dangerous mix.

Most of us know which group we are talking about... some seem to find the distinction beyond their understanding.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Yusra Khogali (Canadian blm leader):

“Whiteness is not humxness,” the statement begins. “infact, white skin is sub-humxn.” The post goes on to present a genetics-based argument centred on melanin and enzyme.
“White ppl are recessive genetic defects. this is factual,” the post reads towards the end. “white ppl need white supremacy as a mechanism to protect their survival as a people because all they can do is produce themselves. black ppl simply through their dominant genes can literally wipe out the white race if we had the power to.”


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Oprah said basically the same thing years ago ....


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh yeah, all those dupes that donate on the blm website - they aren't helping blacks, they are donating to a Soros SuperPAC that funds marxist/bolshevik candidates.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh! And don't forget: The convicted terrorist Susan Rosenberg sits on the Board of Directors for the fundraising arm of Black Lives Matter. She was convicted for the 1983 bombing of the United States Capitol Building, the U.S. Naval War College and the New York Patrolmen’s Benevolent Assoc. Her sentence was commuted by Komrade Klinton.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

“If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.”




If only we could be so fortunate to have NRA and its members be allowed to handle the school security problems.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can't make up stuff this funny.

The mayor of Portland, Ted Wheeler, has supported the "protesters" and held back the police.

Now BLM has *his* home surrounded and are vandalizing the building and demanding his resignation.

Here's what his security staff had to say:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299551861721018368


> Security for @tedwheeler ’s condo said a while ago *they called police but no one has showed up so far.*
> 
> That part of the Pearl District in NW Portland is currently completely occupied by far-left protesters demanding he resign. #PortlandRiots




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299543345560129536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299541314858434560


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can't make up stuff this funny.
> 
> The mayor of Portland, Ted Wheeler, has supported the "protesters" and held back the police.
> 
> Now BLM has *his* home surrounded and are vandalizing the building and demanding his resignation


I do NOT wish for the injury or death of anyone, but I believe it will take something like the injury/death of a super-liberal like Ted Wheeler to awaken liberals in this country to the dangers they support in these marxist organizations.

We had a US Senator, who wrote legislation to ban no-knock warrants, accosted by upwards of 100 marxist/anarchists last night. But those who hate Trump don't care because Rand Paul is a libertarian/conservative. 

Just wait till something truly bad happens to one of their own.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It won't matter if it is Ben Shapiro or Maxine Waters.
The woke crowd is already woke. They know what they are doing.
Any person harmed or killed in the process of this mission is just considered collateral damage.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And, in the same fashion, the leaders of these liberal cities that are being burned and looted to the ground are so afraid of the protestors, that they are willing to charge a 17 year old kid with murder, in spite of the continued evidence stacking to the contrary. This is done from fear, willingness to placate, divert attention from the latest police shooting, whatever panic button they can push at this point that still works.

The link below is a good read for those who are interested in something beyond hearsay and the opinion of their facebook neighbor.
Statement of Events Kyle Rittenhouse


The politicians, social justice warriors, karens, celebrities and activists thought burning a pile of leaves next to an old run down house they dislike was a good idea; now that the house caught fire and spread to the rest of the neighborhood, they quietly look on and marvel at the change they are enacting, in spite of the cost.

Remember the "Arab Spring"? How did that work out for everyone?

They are tired of the world not looking the way they want it to look, and for not enough people to "get" why their plan is best for everyone.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A man was shot in Portland last night


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Portland was averaging about 2 shooting per day up to July. Things must be getting better.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Seems shootings are a major economic force in Portland. The shootings generate about 1.4 million dollars if their is a death, 2.6 million if there is two suspects. About 670,000 if not fatal. If there is two suspects in a non fatal shooting it jumps up to about 1.1 million dollars. Makes one wonder about the city allowing the riots to continue so long. 



















Portland’s deadly July: Domestic violence, suspected love triangle and gang retaliation among 15 killings


Police point to pandemic, summer heat, officers diverted to protest coverage and loss of gun violence team for making the city ripe for shootings, stabbings.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you have an opinion on what I posted? I believe it is spot on. What is horrendous is holding BLM responsible for all violence when most BLM protesters are peaceful. If that is the standard we should hold the NRA (for as long as it's around) responsible for school shootings.


I am not convinced that most are peaceful. Time and time again the troublemakers merge with the sign wavers and chaos ensues. If you know based on experience that your peaceful protest will become vandalism, violence and looting but you hold it anyway, you bear responsibility.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Obviously there is an enormous percentage of the protests that are composed of violent, criminally dangerous anarchists. They are in such large numbers that the police cannot contain the destruction and harm to citizens.
Law enforcement is overwhelmed by it.
Police station have been overrun.
When a select number of pro life demonstrators engaged in unlawful behavior in the past, it was singled out and used as a tool to demonize the entire movement.
Imagine if the pro life supporters were infiltrated with the number of violent threats to society currently merged into the blm anitfa bunch. 
I doubt the phrase "Mostly peaceful protestors" would carry much weight with the same ones using it today.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

wr said:


> I've been pretty firm that I don't want anyone speaking or acting on my behalf because I've seen how messy it can get.


That's a bit part of what I find so crazy here. All the BLM folk, mostly white (demographics of the protests first couple months were 70-80% white), screaming to "defund the police" while polls of the black people in the neighborhoods most impacted showed overwhelming support for MORE police. Yeah, the movement doesn't represent the people.

Sharp turn:
Then you have people making statements like this:


> Whiteness only exists as the condition under which you can oppress black and Indigenous people. That’s the identity of whiteness. There is nothing [else] there. The peace of whiteness is a peace of the grave. It needs to be abolished


-Vicky Osterweil, author of "In Defense of Looting"

That doesn't sound like someone looking for any sort of peaceful resolution.


----------

